# Difference Between M-Foiled and Silver-Foiled



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I just received an order of Swarovski Crystals and they have a different color glue on the back than I am used to receiving. On the package it says 2038 "Silver-Foiled" (the glue is kind of a "rose gold" color). In the past I have received packages that have 2028 "M-foiled" on them (which of course has the grey glue). It has been awhile since I ordered and maybe this is a replacement item?... Does anyone know anything about this, the difference between the glues and how they perform on fabrics? Thanks for your help!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Note: As of April 2012, Swarovski started replacing Art. 2028 (Hot Fix rhinestones) with Art. 2038. This switch will take more than a year or so to complete. At this time, new 20SS Crystal will be the first to show up on the market. The cut is similar to Art. 2028, but the stone is a bit higher, resulting in larger side facets and a smaller table (top). 

Looks like you may have some of the new stock. Glue color may have changed.


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, I do have the new stock. I was relived this am when I called the company to find out what they had shipped me. Jane, thanks for your response....


----------



## HotFixQueen (Jul 3, 2007)

That new gold foil on the reverse side is also copyright feature of Swarovski's to differentiate it between the competition. Swarovski has also improved the mirror, it's made of real silver that creates a warmer and brighter look. 

More importantly I think that the most impressive change that they have done (and some of the old grey back stones have this too) is that *they are CPSIA compliant*. YES! I said that.. On a old pack of stones look at the letters above the line art on the front of the packaging, if it ends in a "M" they are CPSIA compliant.. Swarovski is not making Siam, Sun, Palace Green Opal, Light Siam, Citrine, Fire Opal & Hyacinth compliant. There are a few more colors but they don't pertain to FB's.


----------

